# A Christmas lunch or dinner near BPS



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm editing this (nov 27th) to put down the final details of the get together, in case anyone checks the 1st message:

Wed. December 13th, 11:30am at Frontera Mex-Mex grill... exit I85 at Sugarloaf Pkwy and go west, it's near Satellite Blvd.

Here's the map to Frontera:
http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/2938229

You can select "get driving directions" from this link also, and add your starting point.

Hope to see a bunch of ya there!  Don't forget to post if you're coming so I have a head count for the table.

Attendance List:
matthewsman

Sugar Hill Scouter

fatboy84

outdoorgirl

elfiii

Steady73

Branchminnow

parkerman

stev

StriperAddict

dutchman

Rick Alexander 

Ol' Red

Ta-ton-ka chips  

Hoyt man
=========


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds good...except the thai diner part.


----------



## parkerman (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd be interested in a lunch in that area.  I work in Lawrenceville, so BPS is close.  Your proposed date seems ok to me.  Just not the Tai place if I had my choice.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 20, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Sounds good...except the thai diner part.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 20, 2006)

*I'll do it*

If we do have it on a Weds.....


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 20, 2006)

If you guys are still game to have a get-together after the first of the year, and can stand a more than one preacher for lunch, I'd love to join ya'll after I get settled in up that way in January...  Branch - You've got seniority out that way, so you still gotta' say the blessin'


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> If we do have it on a Weds.....



That's the day so far, and it's the 13th.



HuntinTom said:


> If you guys are still game to have a get-together after the first of the year, and can stand a more than one preacher for lunch, I'd love to join ya'll after I get settled in up that way in January...  Branch - You've got seniority out that way, so you still gotta' say the blessin'



Sounds ok to hold it again after 1/1...  I'm game.


Ok, we got a couple of folks who are not into healthy Thai cusine  , so I'm up for anywhere in the Mall, or even within a few miles outside of it .  
We could get lost in the food court  but that's an option.   Any other suggestions for lunch on that Wed. 12/13??


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 20, 2006)

*I'm game for anything*



StriperAddict said:


> That's the day so far, and it's the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can usually find something that sounds good in any restraunt......

Somebody let Phil know too.......Geaux LSU


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll let him know. The Thai Diner is good. Its' especially fun to watch that cajun curl his upper lip when they serve the Sushi!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> I can usually find something that sounds good in any restraunt......
> 
> Somebody let Phil know too.......Geaux LSU



He'll get the word I'm sure...  he was out for the last lunch there, and said the food at the Thai diner was good.

So Branch and you other skeptics...  c'mon & get with the program!  elfiii and I promise not to shove sushi down your throats  !


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I'll let him know. The Thai Diner is good. Its' especially fun to watch that cajun curl his upper lip when they serve the Sushi!



Ahhhh, bro... there ya go.  You're gonna drive folks away...


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> So Branch and you other skeptics...  c'mon & get with the program!  elfiii and I promise not to shove sushi down your throats  !



Is there a McDonalds close??? Ill go get a Happy Meal with chicken nuggetts.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 20, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> .  Branch - You've got seniority out that way, so you still gotta' say the blessin'



Hey brother you know as well as me who has the seniority.....but Id be glad to.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Is there a McDonalds close??? Ill go get a Happy Meal with chicken nuggetts.




As a concession to ya, I'd say you could set up your grill right there in front of BPS then, Branch.  


But after the report of them flames at this year's grillin' gatherin' I'd say we'd all get thrown outta Discover Mills, and Bass Pro would take away all our BPS visa card points...


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> As a concession to ya, I'd say you could set up your grill right there in front of BPS then, Branch.
> 
> 
> But after the report of them flames at this year's grillin' gatherin' I'd say we'd all get thrown outta Discover Mills, and Bass Pro would take away all our BPS visa card points...



Oh  you are toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 20, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Oh  you are toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny!!



Yeah but... here's the proof....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 21, 2006)

I could be in for this here shindig...Branch, I might just go to Mickey D's with you. I've never eaten Thai. What kind of meat do they serve ??


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 21, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I've never eaten Thai. What kind of meat do they serve ??



Meow.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I could be in for this here shindig...Branch, I might just go to Mickey D's with you. I've never eaten Thai. What kind of meat do they serve ??



Their grilled grouper lunch is fantastic, my fav.  Chicken, Beef, Shrimp with veggis is mostly throughout the menu.  Most dishes resemble Chinese but with different &  better  veggis, and the sauces are outstanding.  You can order anything from mild to Thai hot (not recommended )

In fact, if we have the lunch there and you go for a Thai hot dish...  and finish ALL of it, I'll pick up the tab.  Having said that, if you are from Texas where they make the chili 300,000 degrees Kelvin, you just maybe, _MAYBE_...  will take my offer on and make it!!

Realli...  the food is great, a real treat if you've had and liked Jappanese/Chinese/Korean.  

Allright I'll give this another week for ya'll to come up with another place, then once we are settled on the location  let's try for the head count here...




So Branch, did I scare ya off


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 21, 2006)

I aint skeeeeeered of nuthin' just dont like the thoughts of my meal maybe used to sing"meow meow meow meow meow "you know the old commercial for meow mix??


----------



## JR (Nov 21, 2006)

I might be in.... And I can bring some extra cat nip, just in case they run out of 'meat' and need to 'catch' somemore!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

*idea...*

Cat??   I only saw that bait n' switch going on in the Phillippines...  !!

All I can say is if cajun Phil wasn't dissappointed last time, doubt you'd be, too  

Nevertheless, bring on the suggestions...  with that, here's a start:

Jillians...  decent food, games galore, maybe a good starting point if some of us will make it to Bass Pro??


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 21, 2006)

Thats fine with me, but dont you worry I aint above bringing in a Big Mac if yall goto  the thia place, if thats what yall want its ok with me.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 21, 2006)

Pencil me in for one after the new year... that should give plenty of warning!  

I'd  love to meet Huntin' Tom!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 21, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Pencil me in for one after the new year... that should give plenty of warning!
> 
> I'd  love to meet Huntin' Tom!


Don't set your expectations too high -- I ain't near as purdy in real as I am in my avatar


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

Awlwright, who's all in this go 'round??


----------



## Timbo (Nov 21, 2006)

I would but wed dec 13th I will be having to work.

Any other dates planned?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 21, 2006)

I should be able to make it...unless Kenny's coming (JK). 
I know he'll be there. Someone mentioned food...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 21, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> Don't set your expectations too high -- I ain't near as purdy in real as I am in my avatar



  WHATEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 22, 2006)

Im already promised to go taco mac in Woodstock the friday after thanksgiving week, any other friday would be fine


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 22, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Im already promised to go taco mac in Woodstock the friday after thanksgiving week, any other friday would be fine



A man can't just up and cancell a trip to Taco Mac


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 22, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> A man can't just up and cancell a trip to Taco Mac



I like latino quisine (sp) what can I say????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 22, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I like latino quisine (sp) what can I say????



Move to Gainsville on the old Atlanta Hwy. You'll have a ball.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 22, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Move to Gainsville on the old Atlanta Hwy. You'll have a ball.



No, that would be a fiesta.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> Don't set your expectations too high -- I ain't near as purdy in real as I am in my avatar



Talk about understating the obvious...


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 24, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Im already promised to go taco mac in Woodstock the friday after thanksgiving week, any other friday would be fine



er, we're shootin' for a Wednesday TWO weeks after Thanksgiving
 


I can see this is crashing quick...   

ok, who's up for it??


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 24, 2006)

*I'm still in,Glenn*

Don't let me scare the rest of you off........


----------



## stev (Nov 24, 2006)

Why dont we just have a cookout in front of bps in the parking lot.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> Don't let me scare the rest of you off........



If I said I was coming, would that scare YOU off?


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 24, 2006)

*naaaaww!!!!!!!*



dutchman said:


> If I said I was coming, would that scare YOU off?




I'd just suggest Mexican instead of Thai........ 

I'd be lookin' forward to meetin' you...


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 24, 2006)

There is a Frontera about 1 mile from BPS.

Vinny's Italian Rest across from the Fronterra.

Chin Chin Chinese and sushi.

Also a Chonas Mexican Grill in the strip mall at Discover Mills.

Good Pizza place there too.

Jillians has good food too.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 25, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> There is a Frontera about 1 mile from BPS.
> 
> Vinny's Italian Rest across from the Fronterra.
> 
> ...



Sounds like words spoken from experience to me, hence the name.....


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Sounds like words spoken from experience to me, hence the name.....



Wellllll ummmmmm, yep..Nothin I can say to that.    

Just stay away from the Laofing Leprachaun.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 25, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> I'd just suggest Mexican instead of Thai........
> 
> I'd be lookin' forward to meetin' you...



Agreed, you & Dutch need to be there ...

Allrighty then,   I'll suggest the new location is the Fronteria near BPS,  if we get three or more to say yea, it's a done deal.  

Sorry, elfiii, I had to cave on the sushi  !!



stev said:


> Why dont we just have a cookout in front of bps in the parking lot.



Steve, since Branch didn't respond back , I guess we gotta let this one go.  Good idea though  as long as tolliver didn't come by and haul us outta there  

OK, what say you folks on Fronteria??


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 25, 2006)

Once again, count me in....


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm in.........


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 25, 2006)

*ya mo be dere*

I'll be there.........


----------



## outdoorgirl (Nov 25, 2006)

*Fronteras...*

I'm in!


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wherever...I'll be there.  I'll bring somethin also if we cookout.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

I will give it my best effort to be there. I see no reason why not at this point.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I will give it my best effort to be there. I see no reason why not at this point.



Don't skip it just cause I said I will be there.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm in on the 13th. Where's Frontera?


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I'm in on the 13th. Where's Frontera?



Exit 85 at Sugarloaf.
Go west on Sugarloaf across Satellite
Turn into Kroger parking lot.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll find it!


----------



## Steady73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Marking it on my calendar, I am going to try and make it also.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 27, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell I aint skeered Ill be there as well, as long as the creek dont rise.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like around 10 of us.  I'll be there early to get the table, ya'll just walk on on and ask for the Woodys gathering.

Wed. Dec 13th, the Frontera at Sugarloaf exit (from I85)
11:30am.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Exit 85 at Sugarloaf.
> Go east on Sugarloaf across Satellite
> Turn into Kroger parking lot.



Just one correction, exit at Sugarloaf Pkwy, and go WEST.

Here's the map to Frontera:
http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/2938229

You can select "get driving directions" from this link also, and add your starting point.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Just one correction, exit at Sugarloaf Pkwy, and go WEST.
> 
> Here's the map to Frontera:
> http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/2938229
> ...




oops...Got turned around...West is correct.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> I'll be there.........



I'll bet you're glad we're going to a Mexican place, huh, MM? 

But then again, Guadalupe fixes that stuff for you all the time at home, right?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Don't skip it just cause I said I will be there.



You kiddin' me? When the restaurant finds out me and you both are coming, they're liable to close the doors. If it was a buffet, I know they would.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You kiddin' me? When the restaurant finds out me and you both are coming, they're liable to close the doors. If it was a buffet, I know they would.



Sorry, it's not a buffet    Back in my younger days (24 months ago) I'd easily close the place down, all by myself (no eating contests, please  )


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't make it from Smryna to Duluth, eat, and get back to work in an hour. Maybe next time.


----------



## parkerman (Nov 27, 2006)

I would like to come if ya'll still got room for one more?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2006)

parkerman said:


> I would like to come if ya'll still got room for one more?



Yes. Come on over.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2006)

*the more the merrier...*

C'mon along, anyone.  Lunch will be around $4 to $7 bucks pp.  Sorry, I can't pick up the tab


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 27, 2006)

Just to confirm, we're still talking about Wednesday December 13, correct ???


----------



## stev (Nov 27, 2006)

dec 13 ill be there .What time again is it gonna be.At fontanas.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2006)

*Here's the details...*

I also edited the first post so all this is at the start of this thread:

Wed. December 13th, 11:30am at Frontera Mex-Mex grill; 
Frontera Mex-Mex Grill
6555 Sugarloaf Pkwy
Duluth, GA 30097 

Here's the map to Frontera:
http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/2938229

You can select "get driving directions" from this link also, and add your starting point.

_Hope to see a bunch of ya there! Don't forget to post if you're coming so I have a head count for the table._


----------



## parkerman (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for doing this, count me in.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in also.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 30, 2006)

I think Dutchman's in...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I think Dutchman's in...



Yeah, I can't let Matthewsman show me up. Especially at a Mexican place.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 1, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Yeah, I can't let Matthewsman show me up. Especially at a Mexican place.



Allwright then... got ya's down for the grub.   btw, you're lucky # 13 ...


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 1, 2006)

*Hey looks like I might be able*

make this too.  Count me in.  Be great to finally get to meet some of you folks.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm in.

Red


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 1, 2006)

haha..I got a present for dutch...since his team gave me such a nice one saturday.


----------



## pendy (Dec 2, 2006)

All of ya have fun on the 13th and don't eat to much.   and take lots of pics for us far away people that can't make it but wish we could.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 3, 2006)

bigox911 said:


> haha..I got a present for dutch...since his team gave me such a nice one saturday.



You'd better be nice.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 4, 2006)

pendy said:


> All of ya have fun on the 13th and don't eat to much.   and take lots of pics for us far away people that can't make it but wish we could.



Thanks for the photo reminder, Pendy.  If someone could bring a digital camera, that would be great.  Mine has a bad battery door and won't stay on...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks for the photo reminder, Pendy.  If someone could bring a digital camera, that would be great.  Mine has a bad battery door and won't stay on...



Duct tape it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 4, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Duct tape it!




The amount of duct tape I'd need would have to cover the lens, too !!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Shotgun Shooter is in also.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll bring a camera.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 7, 2006)

*TTT*

Any other folks in on this?

As of today:

Sixteen is the number of the count, and the number of the counting is sixteen...   I wax "Monty Python-ish", just ask festus  

 come one n' all


----------



## parkerman (Dec 8, 2006)

Looking forward to next week and the opportunity to meeting some of you fine folks.  I hope all sixteen that have committed make it plus more.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 8, 2006)

parkerman said:


> Looking forward to next week and the opportunity to meeting some of you fine folks.  I hope all sixteen that have committed make it plus more.



Me, too.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 8, 2006)

Ditto!

Mrs. Striper would've came by, but she's working till noon.

But chowin' down with some of you fine folks will be a good start to a mini vacation me and the Mrs. will be on, starting that afternoon. (Traveling to TN for log-cabin R&R  )


----------



## stev (Dec 8, 2006)

Ill bring my digital also.Hope to get some awsome shots of the bad and ugly.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 9, 2006)

stev said:


> Ill bring my digital also.Hope to get some awsome shots of the bad and ugly.



Speak for yourself!    


That's two with camera's...  I might have 2 spiff up  

!no food fights, pleeze!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

T minus 2 days and counting.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 11, 2006)

stev said:


> Ill bring my digital also.Hope to get some awsome shots of the bad and ugly.



There WILL be some ugly there.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 11, 2006)

I was hoping that my schedule would work out so I could come also, but I'm headed to Arkansas for the week (and I ain't duck hunting  ). Y'all have a good time but remember to keep Branch out of the Tequila and away from cops and things should be okay.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 11, 2006)

Jorge said:


> I was hoping that my schedule would work out so I could come also, but I'm headed to Arkansas for the week (and I ain't duck hunting  ). Y'all have a good time but remember to keep Branch out of the Tequila and away from cops and things should be okay.



You aint supposed to tell ever thang you know.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 11, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> There WILL be some ugly there.



Sorry, Branch, but you left this one WIDE open. 
You did say you were coming...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 11, 2006)

ya'll couldn't have made it any more easy for me to make it...i work about 200 yards from there in the business park across the street but i am training someone on a computer system all week so i don't have time for a long lunch. that place get's really busy at about exactly 11:30 every day so hopefully someone's gonna call ahead. may want to mention too its really tough to see the place from the road- just know that its right beside the kroger at the end of the shopping center


----------



## dutchman (Dec 11, 2006)

Jorge said:


> I was hoping that my schedule would work out so I could come also, but I'm headed to Arkansas for the week (and I ain't duck hunting  ). Y'all have a good time but remember to keep Branch out of the Tequila and away from cops and things should be okay.



But there ain't much of anything else to do in Arkansas this time of year...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:


> ya'll couldn't have made it any more easy for me to make it...i work about 200 yards from there in the business park across the street but i am training someone on a computer system all week so i don't have time for a long lunch. that place get's really busy at about exactly 11:30 every day so hopefully someone's gonna call ahead. may want to mention too its really tough to see the place from the road- just know that its right beside the kroger at the end of the shopping center



Sorry you can't be there, Brad, but thanks for the tip.  I plan on being there at 11, but I think I'll call ahead for a table.  Ya'll: Just mention "Woody's".


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 11, 2006)

knock me off the list...sorry .  Client lunch...could be good though.  Yall have fun!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

bigox911 said:


> knock me off the list...sorry .  Client lunch...could be good though.  Yall have fun!



Sorry you're gonna miss it.


Our number is 14.  Anyone else coming?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2006)

*The details...*

one more time:

Wed. December 13th, 11:30am at Frontera Mex-Mex grill... exit I85 at Sugarloaf Pkwy and go west, it's near Satellite Blvd.

Here's the map to Frontera:
http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/2938229


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have to cancel.  I have a walk thru that popped up at 11:00 am tomorrow, in Cobb County.  I sure was looking forward to meeting everyone, maybe next time.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 12, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Our number is 14.  Anyone else coming?



I believe I may have to crash this party - just to see what's going on.
I've got a 10:00 appointment in Doraville, I can make an 11:30 lunch


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll be there.. if ya'll still got room.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 12, 2006)

There will be room.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

I called for a table yesterday, but I'll still be there between 11 and 11:15.

With the changes now, we're at _16_ folks again...   


Attendance List:
matthewsman

Sugar Hill Scouter

fatboy84

outdoorgirl

elfiii

Steady73

Branchminnow

parkerman

stev

StriperAddict

dutchman

Rick Alexander 

Ol' Red

Ta-ton-ka chips 

Hoyt man

lake hartwell


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 12, 2006)

Lookin' forward to it, folks. See you all tomorrow...


----------



## Darcy (Dec 12, 2006)

dang thats a long drive ....


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Darcy said:


> dang thats a long drive ....



Come on girl....You don't have anything better to do....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 12, 2006)

driving 55 miles for lunch.... from exit 56 to 108  not sure i'm up for that tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2006)

Darcy said:


> driving 55 miles for lunch.... from exit 56 to 108  not sure i'm up for that tomorrow.




That would depend on how good the food and the company was gonna be!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

Nichole, while I said in an earlier post I wasn't going to pay "THE tab", I will gladly pick up yours for going the 55 mi.      So c'mon along and enjoy the comradere


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

16 folks now...  lake hartwell may join us also


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2006)

See ya'll tomorrow.  I may not get on a pc in the morning to check new developments, but I look forward to meeting many Woody's folks, and many new faces I haven't seen yet. 

   

~Glenn


----------



## Darcy (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll consider it more tomorrow - I've got an accounting final in the morning. Thats a very nice offer SA


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Come on Darcy....You know you have been dieing to meet me.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in... IF there is enough space....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I believe I may have to crash this party - just to see what's going on.
> I've got a 10:00 appointment in Doraville, I can make an 11:30 lunch



And I suppose you;ll be the one with the frog hanging outta his mouth?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And I suppose you;ll be the one with the frog hanging outta his mouth?



   
I'd pay to see that !!!

Yeah !! C'mon Kenny !!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> That would depend on how good the food and the company was gonna be!



Im worth the drive.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> And I suppose you;ll be the one with the frog hanging outta his mouth?



That frog was a one time deal.... usually I have my foot there


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Yeah !! C'mon Kenny !!!



Thanks SHS, see y'all there!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2006)

Darcy said:


> I'll consider it more tomorrow - I've got an accounting final in the morning. Thats a very nice offer SA



If you had called me, I could have made sure you aced it.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Darcy's coming!!!    I will definitely be there!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Man! What a turnout!!!

We had 19 folks (at last count) at lunch today! By far, the best attended gathering I've been to with the lone exception of the Picnic last Spring. Good to meet everyone today and visit with those I'd met previously. I really enjoyed it.

And the PSA was very well represented, I might add...

They tried to stick us at one end of the table, but elfiii and Tatonka Chips foiled their plan...

And what's more, the king of the potstirrers, GeauxLSU, showed up!


----------



## parkerman (Dec 13, 2006)

It was nice to finally be able to put a face to a lot of names I was familiar with.  I enjoyed it.  I look forward to doing it again.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, fine time today. It was good to meet some new folks. Also good to see some again. 
Thanks StriperAddict for putting this one together.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 13, 2006)

*Excellent lunch...  !!*

As Dutch said...  wow, a grrreat turnout!  Thanks for coming along folks, great 2 meet sooo many of you finally!  Sorry I missed the talk at the other end (the PSA end, that is! ).   At the non-PSA  area of the table, we got into fishing & hunting talk among other things, college & work stuff too.  ( I think our 'end' was quieter 'cause there wasn't all that stirrin' going on )
Stev, I have the "list" for your pic(s)... I'm heading out soon but will pass it along soon.  And I look forward to fishing with you  in the near future.  
Nichole, thanks for making the drive, it was great to meet & talk to you also.

Me and Mrs. Striper are off to Pigeon Fordge, be back Monday to see the pics   !!

Thanks again, 

~Glenn


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

It was good to meet everyone....Enjoyed talking with OutdoorGirl and GeauxLSU, and KennyJr, as well as TaTonka, Elfii, Parkerman, StriperAddict before I moved to the new table we added.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Me and Mrs. Striper are off to Pigeon Fordge, be back Monday to see the pics   !!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ~Glenn



When y'all get back from Pigeon FORGE, get in touch with me regarding Dutchman's School of Spelling. We'll need to get you enrolled in our next class.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 13, 2006)

So did ya'll call each other by your real names or your Woody's handle?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

It was also great to finally meet the one and only Dutchman.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 13, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> So did ya'll call each other by your real names or your Woody's handle?



names?? they have real names?? i was scared there was going to be a pop quiz after i was introduced to about 15 people!


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes it was nice meeting new people (Elfiii, GeauxLSU, Fatboy, etc), and seeing those old ones (Branch, Dutch, SHS, Ol' Red)...  And good eats too!!!  

I was quite offended at the seating arrangement, until Elfiii showed up, and added so stirrin to the 'north end' of the table!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 13, 2006)

Good to meet some folks and see some old faces(even though some made it hard to eat).  

Kenny you get that blonde's number?

Red


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

Darcy said:


> names?? they have real names?? i was scared there was going to be a pop quiz after i was introduced to about 15 people!



I could not hear you girl, as much as you talk around here I would have thought for sure you would be talking to everybody!

Ill add this she did find time to get a look at my capri's in person.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> It was also great to finally meet the one and only Dutchman.



Im so glad you said "THE ONE AND ONLY"


----------



## Darcy (Dec 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I could not hear you girl, as much as you talk around here I would have thought for sure you would be talking to everybody!
> 
> Ill add this she did find time to get a look at my capri's in person.



i'd have to say, it was a bit intimidating, having lunch with 15 people twice my age


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 13, 2006)

i'd have to say, it was a bit intimidating, having lunch with 15 people twice my age

Hey now.  I ain't twice your age.  You'd probably be surprised how close I am to your age.  I know there were some geesers there but I wasn't one of them. 

Red


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Darcy said:


> i'd have to say, it was a bit intimidating, having lunch with 15 people twice my age



shhhh......Some of them were 3 times your age.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> i'd have to say, it was a bit intimidating, having lunch with 15 people twice my age
> 
> Hey now.  I ain't twice your age.  You'd probably be surprised how close I am to your age.  I know there were some geesers there but I wasn't one of them.
> 
> Red



Coulda fooled me. Must be the way you comb your hair.


----------



## Darcy (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess I set my self up for that Dutch.  I was losing my hair when I was Darcy's age.  Didn't mean to affend with the geeser comment.  I guess the stress of pulling for Tech against GA is starting to wear on you a little bit.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 13, 2006)

*wasn't bad*

Of course nothing attracts a crowd like a crowd.....I think some just came to sit with us because we were such a well-mannered respectable lookin' group.......Maybe.......

Good to meet all you folks from the NE side of town,it was nice to have time to hang out and not worry about the traffic I usually encounter trying to either get up there or trying to get home after........

There were so many folks,I'm sorry I didn't get to talk to more of y'all,although some may have been glad for the same reason 

A good time was had by all,except maybe the waitress.

Maybe next time we should do a musical chairs type deal to mix it up a little better?Thanks to all that came out.....Stev.Give us some pics bro.....


----------



## lake hartwell (Dec 13, 2006)

At least somebody had the good sense to put Darcy on one end and Outdoor girl on the other end to kind of balance the rest of our ugliness! It is kind of sad to be 3 times their age. But the stories that were told!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Coulda fooled me. Must be the way you comb your hair.



He combs it? I thought he just puts it on  

Really enjoyed meeting 1/2 of everyone, next time I'll sit on the other end of the table and speak to matthewsman, kennyjr, dutchman, and others. 
What a privilege it was to have  two of the purdiest gals in N. Ga sittin with us today. I'm glad they are only 1/2 my age and I'm not 3x older than them like you other geesers who were there today.
Look forward to next time


----------



## gaquackerhunter (Dec 13, 2006)

84.7 mi, would never get back

have one for me on someone


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> I guess I set my self up for that Dutch.  I was losing my hair when I was Darcy's age.  Didn't mean to affend with the geeser comment.  I guess the stress of pulling for Tech against GA is starting to wear on you a little bit.



That's the only reason I took the shot. I know how it feels to have a sunburned scalp...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> It was also great to finally meet the one and only Dutchman.



I was glad to finally meet you, too, Fatboy. Good to be around another fella that enjoys eatin' as much as I do.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I was glad to finally meet you, too, Fatboy. Good to be around another fella that enjoys eatin' as much as I do.



You both wear it well !!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

It was good to meet you folks and see some new faces.
Darcy, sorry I didn't get to go to Bass Pro with you. Next time I will take the rest of the day off and maybe we can go check out the new BP.


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Let me guess… On Branch’s end of the table there was never a moment of silence, huh????  

Hey Fatboy, I hope you stayed away from Bransh's dip can?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> You both wear it well !!!




Yes we do. We are manly men. I think the word "robust" was used. I like that. "Husky" would also fit. I try to steer away from "portly", however.


----------



## JR (Dec 14, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> Kenny you get that blonde's number?   Red



No... I refused!  She tried and tried, but I had to convince her I was NOT interested....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Darcy, sorry I didn't get to go to Bass Pro with you. Next time I will take the rest of the day off and maybe we can go check out the new BP.



yes ma'am! and to a shooting range too of course! though, i'm sure we could find somewhere closer for both of us rather than driving all the way up to the north side


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 14, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Yes we do. We are manly men. I think the word "robust" was used. I like that. "Husky" would also fit. I try to steer away from "portly", however.



Yeah, portly is reserved for those short fat guys, not the tall fat guys like us.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 14, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Let me guess… On Branch’s end of the table there was never a moment of silence, huh????
> 
> Hey Fatboy, I hope you stayed away from Bransh's dip can?



Yep....I stayed away from the dip....


----------



## Darcy (Dec 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Yeah, portly is reserved for those short fat guys, not the tall fat guys like us.



it was kinda false advertisement... you weren't so fat ... i was expecting the big black guy with the helmet on from that other avatar


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> Good to meet some folks and see some old faces(even though some made it hard to eat).
> 
> Kenny you get that blonde's number?
> 
> Red



What blonde?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

BTW....next time ya'll all decide to go to BP afterwards, let me know...I had to go back to work.


----------



## JR (Dec 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> What blonde?



One sitting at the end of the table to my right (your left)...


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> One sitting at the end of the table to my right (your left)...


----------



## parkerman (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to go back to work as well......would have rather gone to BPS.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 14, 2006)

Darcy said:


> it was kinda false advertisement... you weren't so fat ... i was expecting the big black guy with the helmet on from that other avatar



Or the young fat kid eating cereal?


----------



## Darcy (Dec 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Or the young fat kid eating cereal?



no no, the other one stands out more.


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> Or the young fat kid eating cereal?



Fatboy, your avatar with the fat kid eating McDonalds was a classic I thought.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 14, 2006)

*great to meet*

some of you folks.  Sorry to have to leave so quick - had to get back to work so I wouldn't have to work late.  Wife called to tell me to pick up a half a watermellon and pineapple on the way home - what's up with that.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 14, 2006)

Rick Alexander said:


> some of you folks.  Sorry to have to leave so quick - had to get back to work so I wouldn't have to work late.  Wife called to tell me to pick up a half a watermellon and pineapple on the way home - what's up with that.


----------



## JR (Dec 14, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


>



What's so   about that?????


----------



## Darcy (Dec 14, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> What's so   about that?????



I'm not sure either... maybe we should ask her husband?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 14, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> Fatboy, your avatar with the fat kid eating McDonalds was a classic I thought.



You asked for it and now you got it....


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 14, 2006)

fatboy84 said:


> You asked for it and now you got it....




looks like the michelin man as a child... that poor kid.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 14, 2006)

Wife called to tell me to pick up a half a watermellon and pineapple on the way home - what's up with that.

Well.....That's her way of saying some real close friends are coming over.

Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 14, 2006)

The more we talk about it, the more curious it gets.  Who will be brave enough to try it first?  

Red


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Party at your house, right?  Expecting Kenny are you?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 14, 2006)

Darcy said:


> looks like the michelin man as a child... that poor kid.



Oh man....I never had that thought before, but I went back and looked and the rolls do kinda look like the Michelin man.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 15, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> What's so   about that?????



What's so funny? Maybe the fact that your wife is pregnant and your trying to get a blondes phone number...  
But your right....it's not really that funny.


----------



## JR (Dec 15, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> What's so funny? Maybe the fact that your wife is pregnant and your trying to get a blondes phone number...
> But your right....it's not really that funny.



You do realize we were JOKING right????  The only real   about it was my reply to Ol Red!


----------



## JR (Dec 15, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> The more we talk about it, the more curious it gets.  Who will be brave enough to try it first?
> 
> Red



I'll do it!!!!!  I'll even take the Mrs. with me!!!!!  She has NO idea about it, would be kinda funny IF someone did approach us!  Just have to explain to her WHY we would go there JUST for a piece of fruit!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 15, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You do realize we were JOKING right????  The only real   about it was my reply to Ol Red!



git-r-done...


----------



## JR (Dec 15, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> git-r-done...



Something like that!


----------



## lake hartwell (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you take any photos ?? The central Georgia gathering is plumb scary looking.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> What's so funny? Maybe the fact that your wife is pregnant and your trying to get a blondes phone number...
> But your right....it's not really that funny.


 
I wasn't there, but I can defend my PSA buddies.
You girls are being a bit unfair to Kenny and completely out of line.
He is a man of fine upstanding character and was merely being very thoughtful of his wife and mother to be, future needs.
His intentions with that blonde were strictly for au pair purposes only   

I sure hope he wasn't thinking "Oh, what a pair" instead. Unless that was another one of them corundums.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 17, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I wasn't there, but I can defend my PSA buddies.
> You girls are being a bit unfair to Kenny and completely out of line.
> He is a man of fine upstanding character and was merely being very thoughtful of his wife and mother to be, future needs.
> His intentions with that blonde were strictly for au pair purposes only
> ...




unfair?....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> unfair?....


 
As we have established with c270, video evidence is necessary before any braggin or convicting is taken seriosly. 

Outside of such proof, I'm standing by our bro' and sticking with the au pair storry.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Dec 17, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> As we have established with c270, video evidence is necessary before any braggin or convicting is taken seriosly.
> 
> Outside of such proof, I'm standing by our bro' and sticking with the au pair storry.




ok....I'm droppin' it....


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 17, 2006)

dutchman said:


> When y'all get back from Pigeon FORGE, get in touch with me regarding Dutchman's School of Spelling. We'll need to get you enrolled in our next class.



Dutch, I musta been thinking of Sharpie-English when I wrote that  !!



lake hartwell said:


> Did you take any photos ?? The central Georgia gathering is plumb scary looking.



Still waiting on them...

Here's the list of attendees starting with Ta Tonka Chips/John and going clockwise.  (How bout them pic(s) Steve!)

Lunch Meeting List:

John -        TaTonka Chips
Lee -          elfiii
Glenn -      StriperAddict
Chris -       CK’n
Mack -       Ol’ Red
Donnie -    Matthewsman
Greg -       Branchminnow
Clay -        lake hartwell
Jennifer - outdoorgirl
Phil -         GeauxLSU
Darin -      Fatboy84
Kenny -     Kennyjr1976
Gene -      Dutchman
Britt -        Sugar Hill Scouter
Jason -     Hoytman
Rick -        Rick Alexander
Nichole -   Darcy
Steve -     stev
Robert -   Parkerman


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

Striper, he posted them on the campfire forum...
Here's the link....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90069

Hey, Lake Hartwell !!! I resemble that remark !!!


----------



## JR (Dec 17, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I wasn't there, but I can defend my PSA buddies.
> You girls are being a bit unfair to Kenny and completely out of line.
> He is a man of fine upstanding character and was merely being very thoughtful of his wife and mother to be, future needs.
> His intentions with that blonde were strictly for au pair purposes only
> ...



Ummm, yea!!! Exactly!!!!  Though she was carrying a pineapple!!!???


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 17, 2006)

Where's Elfiii when you need him ??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Takin' notes.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 18, 2006)

Kenny if you take your wife up their not only are you the bravest, you'll be my hero!  She'll kill you if someone approaches her about that.

Red


----------



## JR (Dec 18, 2006)

Ol' Red said:


> Kenny if you take your wife up their not only are you the bravest, you'll be my hero!  She'll kill you if someone approaches her about that.
> 
> Red



You never know!!!        She might be wilder than I know!


----------

